

The rise of luxury toilet paper - pmcpinto
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/13/what-the-rise-of-luxury-toilet-paper-says-about-the-economy

======
madcaptenor
Boring old two-ply is considered "luxury"? I buy two-ply and figure it's
actually _cheaper_ than one-ply because I end up using less. (But I don't have
data. I'm not devoted enough to this cause to collect it.)

